
Apple Approves iPhone App That “Promotes School Shootings” - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/20/apple-approves-iphone-app-that-promotes-school-shootings/
======
booticon
Can we please ban any TC article on HN? Nothing but FUD to generate pageviews.

